# about festivals i quess



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2006)

I was surprised to find these guys still in business... They have a link to a callendar of events not sure if there are others.  http://sunshineartist.com/


----------



## terri (May 25, 2006)

Interesting. I've not heard of these guys. I get updates and stuff from the Ronay guide in the SE. Too many to bother with now, but eventually I will, cause they're fun.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 25, 2006)

why laudy honey back in the day, I got their magazine and did a few of the shows from it. It's like a classified section were promoters list shows.  I built a new cam today im giving some thought to doing primative portraits at civil war things.  Probably have to get a new style than primative probably retro.


----------

